# How much did your kitchen cost?



## SPUDZ

What is the average price people pay for a kitchen?.I read somewhere that a good indication is 10% the value of your house.A basic kitchen that I am looking at is 4k...which seems reasonable but when you add in labour for electrics/plumbing/fitting and then appliances/splashback etc...that figure will be more like 10k.Is this a reasonble figure to spend on a typical 3bed semi?


----------



## Thirsty

---


----------



## jab1

anything between 10 and 15 id say all in,inc granite worktop..


----------



## alexandra123

10k to 15k is about right but it depends on the quality of the wood and the workbench and all the extra trimmings. They say a kitchen should in theory last 15-20 years. The more you skimp back  on the price the more it effects the quality which in turn means the less time you get from the kitchen before it starts falling apart.


----------



## dubgem

SPUDZ said:


> What is the average price people pay for a kitchen?.I read somewhere that a good indication is 10% the value of your house.



OMG, you have to be kidding!  Even at post-crash prices this is a huge amount of money.  And just because a home is expensive doesn't mean it has a large kitchen.  Look at all those kitchens in expensive apartments that don't even have upper cabinets.

I have a kitchen with three upper cabinets and a fan cabinet, a 1.85m long countertop with a one-and-a-half sink unit (the rest is under-counter appliances) as well as a 2m long peninsula with drawer cabinets underneath.   It's not solid wood but if I had more money I'd get exactly the same kitchen again except I'd get a better countertop.  It cost me less than €1,000 (not including appliances) three years ago in Ikea.  And no, my house didn't cost €10,000!


----------



## tiger

I'm using IKEA as the bench mark also (i.e. that's what everyone else needs to compete with in terms of price/quality).  You can do it all online with their planner tool, if you select all the elements, it will give you the pricing.


----------



## rustbucket

I would consider 10-15k an expensive kitchen. Although it really does depend on the size. Ikea certainly should be the bench mark. Good quality kitchens and relatively inexpensive.

I know somebody that spent 30K on a kitchen and it looks no different to some of the ones in IKEA.

I reckon medium size kitchen- 5K should be more than enough including fittings


----------



## JoeB

5,000 to 10,000 would seem about right.

The appliances and worktops etc can add up. As can the cost of the trades, like plumbers and tilers. It depends on what you're considering as part of the kitchen.

Some people are still paying 30K plus I'd imagine.

so cabinets and doors = 3,000
appliances = 2,000 to 3,000
worktops = 250 to 3,000
delivery and fitting = 400 to 1,200
tiling = ?
floor tiling = ?
plumber = ?
electrical = ?


----------



## NickyK

Kitchens have become like everything else these days. Pay 4k if it looks good. Make sure it's fitted correctly. If you want a granite worktop get one. Chances are you or your mrs will want to chance it in 4 or 5 years anyway. Spending 20k on a kitchen is crazy.


----------



## JoeB

It's horses for courses. People still pay 50K plus for cars, and that'd seem to be un-neccessary too.


----------



## z107

I was expecting this thread to have a date in 2006.
Ask for the recession/sovereign default price.

We're getting a driveway done at the moment, and the price has come down hugely since the bubble. I'd expect the same from kitchens etc.

(Paying €50k+ for a car is unnecessary, when you can get a functional vehicle for a fraction of the price. However, the recession hasn't hit everyone equally, so yes, horses for courses)


----------



## jab1

dubgem said:


> OMG, you have to be kidding!  Even at post-crash prices this is a huge amount of money.  And just because a home is expensive doesn't mean it has a large kitchen.  Look at all those kitchens in expensive apartments that don't even have upper cabinets.
> 
> I have a kitchen with three upper cabinets and a fan cabinet, a 1.85m long countertop with a one-and-a-half sink unit (the rest is under-counter appliances) as well as a 2m long peninsula with drawer cabinets underneath.   It's not solid wood but if I had more money I'd get exactly the same kitchen again except I'd get a better countertop.  It cost me less than €1,000 (not including appliances) three years ago in Ikea.  And no, my house didn't cost €10,000![/QUOTE
> its great your kitchen cost a grand but the guy was looking for everthing to be priced. from appliances, fitting of kitchen, tiles, plumber, electrics etc... there is alot more cost to a kitchen than just how much you pay in ikea..


----------



## silverwake

Hi,

I'm with dubgem. When I bought my house, the kitchen was included in the deal. They calculated a cost of about 5000 euro including the appliances.

The appliances included in the deal were the worst that you could even imagine, and the kitchen itself consisted of about 6 cabinets all in all. It was quite bland in style.

I decided I would get the money from the builder and create my own kitchen with those 5000 euro.

The results were: getting 11 cabinets, 2 racks of shelves, a pirolitic oven, an american double fridge, the best washer/dryer I could find and a dishwasher. Not to mention a Belfast sink, and a huge double tap with a showery head on top of the regular one.

All bought and fitted for about 3500 euro.

The cabinets are from Ikea, and they come with a 25 year guarantee.

I wouldn't dismiss that option.


----------



## JoeB

Silverwake, is this an accurate breakdown?

11 cabinets, with doors = 900
shelves = 50
oven = 300
fridge = 700
washer = 400
dishwasher = 400
belfast sink, taps = 200
worktops = 200

total = 3,150
delivery, fitting = 350
VAT included in all prices above.

seems pretty cheap to me.


----------



## foxylady

Some people are still paying 30K plus I'd imagine.



OMG who the hell spends this kind of money on a kitchen?


----------



## JoeB

I've heard of higher. 60K plus even.

Some top class companies may charge close to that.. but not all, and some on the list below may be cheaper, even much cheaper.

DeVOL kitchens.
Smallbone
Clive Christian
Siematic
etc

If you view some of the websites you'll see where the money goes.

edited to add... if the fancy stone flooring etc is included then the price isn't too bad. It's clear from the photos that these are huge kitchen, to an exceptionally high standard, with no expense spared. If the whole room is included then it might not be bad.


----------



## spreadsheet

I paid around 20k including appliances, not including tiling and back splashes.
Nice Nolte German kitchen. Worth every euro. I enjoy it every day.


----------



## silverwake

JoeBallantin,

I didn't use a delivery service, I brought everything back home by myself.
Then I paid some independent carpenter/kitchen fitter.
In addition to that the worktop was way cheaper as were the sink, tap, and dishwasher.
I do not remember how much were the cabinets, but the whole kitchen without appliances, including tap, sink, worktops, etc, was around 1000 euro, and I paid around 500 to have it fitted.

I hope that helps with the calculations.


----------



## JoeB

Well, IKEA certainly are cheap. I feel the taps, sink and worktop are worth 300 absolute minimum. So the cabinets for 700 is excellent.

It seems you had approx 2,000 left over for appliances which is good for the ones mentioned, with the American style fridge.

Well done.

No 25 year guarantee on the appliances I'd imagine, but so what, still a great price.


----------



## RMCF

In the process of getting a new kitchen/utility room done.

I'm paying approx €5500 for units for both rooms. 
€800 for polished porcelain tiles, plus €300 to fit them.

Appliances not included.


----------



## silverwake

Nah, the appliances came with the regulatory 2 year guarantee (except the washer/dryer that surprisingly came with 5).
I bought my own "guarantee extension" by getting a water softener on top of the rest...
All for the price of the bland regular kitchen they were about to fit for me. Yay!


----------



## JoeB

There's as much variation in kitchen prices as there are in cars..

So you have the mass produced chipboard types, the vast majority.. like Nissans, Toyoto etc.

Yoiu also have mid range.. 5K to 20K, .. similar to premium cars like BMW, Mercedes

and 20K plus, .. Aston Martin, Rolls Royce etc



I think though with cars you do get what you pay for, to a degree, whereas with kitchens you may not always.

(20K plus refers to cabinets alone, .. entire kitchen costing 30K, 40K plus or whatever)


How much would be spent on a new kitchen for Aras an Uracturan? I'd suggest 30K plus.


----------



## RMCF

silverwake said:


> Nah, the appliances came with the regulatory 2 year guarantee (except the washer/dryer that surprisingly came with 5).
> I bought my own "guarantee extension" *by getting a water softener on top of the rest...*
> All for the price of the bland regular kitchen they were about to fit for me. Yay!



As a sufferer with bad limescale, and as a potential dishwasher purchaser soon, what water softener did you buy, and how much?


----------



## silverwake

I'll tell you when I get home, RMFC.


----------



## RMCF

Thanks, you can PM details to save everyone else having to read it.


----------



## celine26

Our kitchen is going to be €8500. This is an mdf spray painted cream with a double Belfast sink also known as a farmhouse sink. It will have a granite worktop.


----------



## nediaaa

You are entering a mine field when you buy a kitchen and have it fitted yourself. A carpenter generally does not have the skills or the specialist tools to fit a kitchen. E3000 is great for a kitchen but if it is not fitted properly.


----------



## silverwake

nediaaa, it's been over 2 years now, and it's still standing


----------



## Leo

What specialist tools are required to fit a kitchen? I've put in a few myself over the years, including solid wood worktops, they're all still in good nick.
Leo


----------



## jab1

got to agree with silverwake and the leo,i know a few chippies who have fitted kitchens.and have done a great job.a screw gun i think is the most important tool.


----------



## nediaaa

Leo, Jab1.  Generally you need a worktop jig for bolting the worktops together, Router, razor sharp router cutters, razor sharp blades. The worktop jig is the most important tool.  
    In my opinion most chippies do an ok job, not a great job. Point been that 95% of people do not know the diff between the 2. I know cos i have worked in this field for years.


----------



## Bronte

I've bought a few kitchens but couldn't really give a ball park figure other than to say a standard kitchen will cost between 5 and 10K.  The last thing I bought was a large island with granite worktop.  I will say this, there is nothing to beat granite, worth every penny.  The biggest mistake people make in kitchens in not having enough working space, they put in so many cupboards but forget to make space for working.


----------



## Leo

nediaaa said:


> Leo, Jab1. Generally you need a worktop jig for bolting the worktops together, Router, razor sharp router cutters, razor sharp blades. The worktop jig is the most important tool.
> In my opinion most chippies do an ok job, not a great job. Point been that 95% of people do not know the diff between the 2. I know cos i have worked in this field for years.


 
That's only if you're jointing worktops. Many kitchens don't require this, and you can get jointing strips that eliminate the need for router work.  OK, they're a little ugly, but they do the job. 

Worktop jigs are relatively inexpensive these days, you can get a good one for less than €100. Routers aren't specialist tools any more, I have 3 of them, and I'm just a DIYer!!
Leo


----------



## nediaaa

Leo said:


> That's only if you're jointing worktops. Many kitchens don't require this, and you can get jointing strips that eliminate the need for router work. OK, they're a little ugly, but they do the job.
> 
> Worktop jigs are relatively inexpensive these days, you can get a good one for less than €100. Routers aren't specialist tools any more, I have 3 of them, and I'm just a DIYer!!
> Leo


 
Why would you have 3 routers? You need a powerful router to do the joints(1800w). The jointing strips are a thing of the past and are a lazy way out. If someone asked me to put in a joint strip. i would refuse to do the job. You have to pay for quality.
If you spend the money on a decent kitchen fitted properly it should last a lifetime. Ie.
 If you spent the money on a decent quality router in the first place you would not need 3.


----------



## Leo

nediaaa said:


> Why would you have 3 routers? You need a powerful router to do the joints(1800w). The jointing strips are a thing of the past and are a lazy way out. If someone asked me to put in a joint strip. i would refuse to do the job. You have to pay for quality.
> If you spend the money on a decent kitchen fitted properly it should last a lifetime. Ie.
> If you spent the money on a decent quality router in the first place you would not need 3.


 
Well, for a bit of pointless history, I bought an inexpensive B&D model years ago. Later, when finances allowed, I bought a smaller Trend one for finer, freehand work, then later got a CMT 1850 for heavier work. Oh, I have a Bosch tile router too, so I guess I have 4!

Your post suggested that fitting a kitchen requires skill levels beyond that of the average carpenter. I'm not disputing that jointing worktops is a skill, but beyond that, fitting a standard kitchen is well within reach for a competent DIYer. 

It's all about the right tool for the job at hand. I hope you're not suggesting trying fine, freehand routing with an 1850W beast? Again, it's the same when it comes to finding the right person to do a job. If it's a straightforward kitchen with a straight run or two of cabinets, then a competent DIYer should do a fine job. Start introducing solid worktops with belfast sinks, corner joints, then you are getting into professional-only territory.
Leo


----------



## Minigogo

You should pay around €500 to € 1000 per running meter for a supply and fit kitchen, that has some kind of standard. I was giving some advice that I didn't listen to, but wish I had.  Price around for your appliances then ring their service line. If theirs no one on the other end forget about it. Ikea isn't a bad flat pack kitchen if your handy around the house, but use extra screws to strengthen. It's very limited on design. Fitting one of these is expensive. Pre assembled kitchens are cheaper to fit eg Cash and Carry. Pre assembled German kitchens are by far the best but can be expensive. Great on design and cheap to fit. Hope this helps


----------



## Minigogo

Just on the router front. Festool is the best " fact"


----------



## nediaaa

At no point in fitting a kitchen is there need for freehand router work. I agree with minigogo on his choice of Festool. Brialliant tools.
    In my experience Ikea will need screwing together as well as the cam and dowel. They are just not strong enough.
    Cash and carry pre-assembled carcasses will need screwing together also. poorly assembled.
   If i had to make a choice i would choose ikea.
Quality of kitchens can come down to demographics. People in cities tend to move around alot(used to be the case before armageddon struck(recession)) more than country folk so have the mentality that they will be moving at some stage therefore a cheaper kitchen will do.
    You will never see an IKEA on Mayo!!!
If a door falls of an IKEA kitchen who do you call? If you buy your kitchen from a kitchen company that installs as well they are fully responsible.
A kitchen is not just a kitchen


----------



## rescue16

Go to homebase I found them excellent kitchen cost 4500.00 and that was fitted by them . Simples !!


----------



## nediaaa

rescue16 said:


> Go to homebase I found them excellent kitchen cost 4500.00 and that was fitted by them . Simples
> 
> 
> I find homebase are one of the worst kitchens out there. Not meaning to dis your kitchen. i am speaking from experience


----------



## rescue16

nediaaa said:


> rescue16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to homebase I found them excellent kitchen cost 4500.00 and that was fitted by them . Simples
> 
> 
> I find homebase are one of the worst kitchens out there. Not meaning to dis your kitchen. i am speaking from experience
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that i just got it in so i will keep a eye on it. What did you find wrong ?
Click to expand...


----------



## nediaaa

Maybe they have improved. 
Generally the units have to be screwed together. The worktops are of poor quality and chip very easy whencutting. Very rarely all the parts are there.
the backs are very thin at 3mm and can break out easy.
  How did you find them?


----------



## Leo

nediaaa said:


> At no point in fitting a kitchen is there need for freehand router work.


 
Could you tell me where I suggested there was? You said I had no need for three routers, so I told you why I had more than one. As I said, I'm a DIYer, I don't limit myself to kitchen fitting!


----------



## nediaaa

Sorry Leo, You are correct. We were having a discussion about kitchens and it was the kitchens i was refering to.


----------



## Leo

No problem Nediaaa.


----------



## Minigogo

Leo ,Nediaaa I have 3 Routers and I use all of them when fitting kitchens. Some of the hand made kitchens require this. I use a small light duty router for trimming etc. The medium duty is handy for socket cutouts etc  as it's not heavy. The Heavy duty for worktops and rebating flush mounted sinks, Hobs  etc...
I agree with Nediaaa I wouldn't fit a kitchen that had a jointing strip. I think we are the last country on the planet that uses them.


----------



## Nige

another vote against Homebase.

We bought some simple units from them for our utility room. There was a long delay in delivery and then one of the hinges for one of the units was wrong. Three trips back to them and we still don't have the right hinge.


----------



## nediaaa

i think the moral of the story is that the big difference in price between Homebase/b&q/cash and carry/ikea vsthe local kitchen companies is the high quality of design, service and fitting and over all project management. If there is a problem you can land on the door step and it should be sorted out in an effiecent manner. It is all about someone who cares-the personal touch.


----------



## Nige

nediaaa said:


> If there is a problem you can land on the door step and it should be sorted out in an effiecent manner.


 
If they are still in business, of course.


----------



## JoeB

I disagree about joining strips.

What does one do about the exposed ends of chipboard worktops? (islands etc) 
Glue on a veneered strip? Is that better than a metal screwed on end strip? I'd prefer the metal strip to be honest.

I'm always surprised at tradesmen saying they won't do this or that. Surely if the money is right...


How much is charged for each join to be made? 50 Euros? 100 Euros? (I've heard of quotes greater than 500 just for this). Some people are happy to use the joining strips, and I think there's no problem with them. They simplfy fitting and cost less. Some people buy on price, not quality.


Incidentally, a proper masons miter could be made without using a worktop jig. A jig could be made. It's only a short 45 degree cut, followed by a straight line cut. I wouldn't like to attempt it but if I was DIY'ing my own kitchen it could be worth a shot... especially if only one end of the worktop needed a join.

Of course the jigs allow for angles that aren't 90 degrees... but how is the angle measured accurately?


----------



## nediaaa

As regards the end strips i would glue on the formica and trim it back and buff the where it joins. It is miles better than the metal strip. Generally a fitter will charge 50 euro per join up to a max of 100 euro.
A quality tradesman will want to do the routed join. It is a more professional join.
    People who buy on price cannot expect a top quality kitchen.
to measure the angle cut the female join. Butt the other top up to it. Measure the gap and throw the jig off by that amount. Or using an angle square


----------



## JoeB

Ok, it sounds like you make an effort to glue on the end cover strips very well, that's good. The reason I dislike the glue on stuff is that if not buffed correctly, and it's catchy then it will come off eventually, and that'll look a lot worse than a metal screwed on strip.

So the glue on strip is more prone to failure in my view.. but perhaps I'm wrong, and if done correctly, will last for ever.


50 Euros per join is good... 200 per join would be too expensive, and would make the joining striips more attractive, especially to people paying 2,000 to 2,500 for everything. like the IKEA poster.

Yes, of course equipped professional tradesmen would prefer to do better work, but if the customer can't pay then doing it the cheaper way may be best. I think painters would often be painting colours that they themselves don't like... they just have to take it.

I don't follow the angle measuring technique. It would work in some situations butnot all... not for U Shaped worktops, where the ends of the U are trapped by full height cabinets. In that case some guesswork is required,.. and yes, an experienced person can do a lot by guessing, or by using his eyes.. but an upstand or tiles at the back will often cover up a non-perfect corner, so perfection is often not required... (hard to describe)


Yes, people who pay cheap get cheap work... that's obvious, and what the customer expected.


----------



## tallpaul

nediaaa said:


> rescue16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to homebase I found them excellent kitchen cost 4500.00 and that was fitted by them . Simples
> 
> 
> I find homebase are one of the worst kitchens out there. Not meaning to dis your kitchen. i am speaking from experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were also savaged, along with B&Q and one or two others of that ilk, in a Which? survey recently...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB

A final point might be that a worktop jig can be rented. 
Another tool many people may not have is a very large core drill, for drilling extractor holes. Yes, it can be done by hand, but if you want 2 x 150mm holes through two layers of bricks it's easier to use a huge drill. This is best rented, along with the bit. The smaller Makita SDS drills would struggle with the largest bits, and the depth of cut required, even though they'd fly though normal holes in concrete, cast concrete, granite, stone etc.. no comparasion to a hammer action drill at all. But still a larger drill is preferred for extractor holes.


----------



## abc1234

My IKEA online model currently has my kitchen at around 9K - all units, IKEA appliances and wooden countertops.  I got a quote from ORA Kitchens including indesit appliances and granite for 10.7K.  Am also considering Kube, but no quote from them yet.  Any opinions on which to go for if the prices are coming in fairly similar?  thanks


----------



## nediaaa

I would recommend ORA. the quality of the carcassing isnt great with ikea.


----------

